# How often do you clean/dust your HT setup?



## haste (Jan 10, 2008)

and what do you use to clean it?

My entertainment center is black. I have to dust that thing weekly or it gets really bad. :gah:
I clean the screen on my LCD about every two weeks, depending on how much the flashlight reveals when I shine it on the screen of the unpowered tv.

Microfiber cloth all the way around, separate ones for the components and the LCD screen. When said cloths need to be washed I use perfume/dye free detergent and hang to dry.


I use some compressed air(from a can) about once a month to try and get any excess dust build-up out of my components.

It's a pain, but worth it.


I did a search to see if there were any similar threads, but nothing came up. If there is another one, could an admin please merge this one.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Not enough!  I'm embarrassed to say that I take care of my computers more than my HT equipment. :hide:

But seeing your post may light a fire under me to break out the canned air and attack all of it tonight! :T

mech


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

What about 3 times a week!!!
That's what I had to do when I was living on a main road, with trucks and hundreds of cars passing by all day and night..

Now that I've moved to the country, and hardly a car in sight, all I have to do now is give it a bit of flick every now and then....Oh what joy!:yay:

I also use a mico-fibre cloth for the job..


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Umm,... I just turn it up and let the woofers and vibrations blow the dust off. :joke:


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

about once a week I hit it with a swifter duster thing my wife probably does about the same, so twice/week. The LCD gets cleaned about once a month.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't clean my HT rig. The cleaning lady does it once a week. But every time she goes near it I freak. :rubeyes:

Just dust, no chemicals.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

nova said:


> Umm,... I just turn it up and let the woofers and vibrations blow the dust off. :joke:


This is an excellent option for the speakers ... but, What about the electronics??? :bigsmile::bigsmile:

From time to time a use one of those screen wipes for monitor to clean the TV screen, and a duster for electronics :whistling::whistling:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh,... I just turn the speakers so they are about a 30 degree angle to the TV, receiver and other stuff and let 'er rip.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

nova said:


> Oh,... I just turn the speakers so they are about a 30 degree angle to the TV, receiver and other stuff and let 'er rip.


I'm sure you can with those RHB (http://rbhsound.com/1266se.shtml) ... I wish I could do the same with my Infinity TSS 750 ... :joke: ... it will save me some time :bigsmile:


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

My speakers came with dust caps so I don't need to dust.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

drf said:


> My speakers came with dust caps so I don't need to dust.


:thud:


----------



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

haha, funny thread idea. I only dust when I notice it, so that means about once every 2 weeks or so...


----------



## robk_11 (Feb 4, 2007)

every week. luckily it is in my mancave basement. that way the wife doesn't know i can dust.:shh:


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

mazersteven said:


> I don't clean my HT rig. The cleaning lady does it once a week. But every time she goes near it I freak.


That is my case too !  arghhhh !!

One day, I know she will break someting...


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

imbeaujp said:


> That is my case too !  arghhhh !!
> 
> One day, I know she will break someting...


I'm just scared one day she is going to accidentally hit one of the controls on the back of the subwoofer, and I'm going to turn the system on, and WHAM. :raped: :dizzy:

I can see myself running for the sub now. :whew:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

drf said:


> My speakers came with dust caps so I don't need to dust.


:joke::jiggy::rofl: now thats just too funny!

I dust about once every two weeks or so. Sadly it probably should be done more often.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

Most of what dust is, is dead skin. A good air filter on your furnace (or air purifier) and leaving the air handler on all the time helps. So does frequent vacuuming and cleaning of your floors to cut down on the amount of dust. Your bedroom (where you spend 6 or more hours a day) is a big collector of dust. Wash your sheets and vacuum your mattress once every two weeks or more. I sued to have to dust my AV gear once or twice a week. With the air handler on dust really only builds up on my HD CRT (because of static). 

When I do dust Swiffers work great, a microfiber cloth with a mild cleaner or water to get rid of finger prints (I have kids) and I use the vacuum sometimes on the speaker grills.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

DS-21 said:


> Unless you have a cat


And unfortunately I do. They mostly keep away from the TV and speakers but have rubbed up against the grills a number of times. Cat fur has a nice way of getting lodged in the grill fabric. Painters tape works pretty good as it is not too tacky but sticky enough to stick to the hairs, if the vacuum doesn't get em first.


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

I dust every two weeks. Most of my stuff is dark so it shows dust really easily. My favorite cleaner is using the Swiffer Dusters. It holds dust very well and gets into the nooks/crannies without scratching or leaving behind residue.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Anybody open their stuff up to dust/blast air to clean off the electronics inside your equipment???


----------



## haste (Jan 10, 2008)

Funkmonkey said:


> Anybody open their stuff up to dust/blast air to clean off the electronics inside your equipment???


i do that with my computer. 
i dont like voiding my warranty, so i blow out the rest of my gear as best to my ability with the chassis intact.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

haste said:


> and what do you use to clean it?


I clean it whenever I change a component! On the racks, I use Endust and paper towel. On the components, cotton or microfiber.

Kal


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

For me it seems to be a daily battle:explode:, living off a main road in town:gah:.

hyghwayman


----------

